# Detailed Craft 1:16 Abrams M1A1



## mochnoor (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's some of my work.
Feel free to comments.

Detailed Craft 1:16 Abrams M1A1

























Detailed Craft 1:16 M109A6 Howitzer (Paladin Tank)


























Detailed Craft 1:16 LAV-25


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Very clean work indeed!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Good to see those vehicles in that scale. Are these model kits you will be selling or completed models?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Might want to Photoshop out the Manufacturers logo when using stock pics from the internet.


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

Ductapeforever said:


> Might want to Photoshop out the Manufacturers logo when using stock pics from the internet.


:lol:


----------



## mochnoor (Jun 10, 2012)

*halo*

Hiya, Im forgot to tell you. all this model is made from wood. 

Detailed Craft 1:16 M48










Detailed Craft 1:16 M60










Detailed Craft 1:16 MRAP Maxx Pro










Detailed Craft 1:16 Bradley










Detailed Craft 1:16 Stryker










This is recent order for my client.


----------



## mochnoor (Jun 10, 2012)

*hi*



Xenodyssey said:


> Good to see those vehicles in that scale. Are these model kits you will be selling or completed models?


Its a completed model, with acrylic box, and silver emblem.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

They are very detailed. I like the mix of subjects.


----------

